# How would he do in halter?



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)

me and my 23yr old gelding are doing halter class (non stock type) this is new to me but my gelding is a pro hes won highpoint, state and many local shows in halter, just curious what you think of him (the pics where he looks skinny he has put on a lot more weight since then)


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Interested to see what people say. I can't tell if his extremely long back is giving the illusion of weiner-dog proportions or if there's something else going on there. Pretty boy though, doesn't look his age at all!


----------



## Golden Pony Collector (Aug 15, 2014)

He looks great... I would trim him mane down depending on what breed he is but he looks really good other than that


----------



## Westernpleasurelover (Aug 18, 2014)

I think he would do alright in halter if his mane was cut and maybe put alittle more muscle on.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

If you are just showing local level, go for it!

However, I don't mean this to be derogatory in anyway but it really surprises me to hear that he has been a past high champion in halter because his back is much too long to be a perfect example of a halter horse. 

For halter, the horse's body needs to be balanced. He has a nice shoulder and hip, and his legs are nicely set underneath him. However that back is too long in relation to his neck, and his hindquarters should be more rounded and better muscled (granted he is 23). And it may just be very difficult to judge from your photos, but he does not have that "pretty" halter-horse-head. 

Again, if you want to show for fun, have at it. But I don't look at him and think "halter horse."


----------



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)

beau159 said:


> If you are just showing local level, go for it!
> 
> However, I don't mean this to be derogatory in anyway but it really surprises me to hear that he has been a past high champion in halter because his back is much too long to be a perfect example of a halter horse.
> 
> ...


 
He placed high point at local level shows, and 4H state level shows he was first in state for pony halter, his previous owner had him more muscled I kept him at a barn that neglected basic care I am now trying to get weight back on him. it may be my pictures but people including judges tell me I have a nice horse with good conformation


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he looks better in the photo at the bottom. his head better in the one above.
the top pic.. what is with his fore lock ? 
also the halter does not fit him very well. 
he needs a lot more forage and sr feed. 
good luck showing him.


----------



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)

stevenson said:


> he looks better in the photo at the bottom. his head better in the one above.
> the top pic.. what is with his fore lock ?
> also the halter does not fit him very well.
> he needs a lot more forage and sr feed.
> good luck showing him.


Thank you, his forelock was braided haha so it looked all crazy when I took it down, and I was at a barn that wasn't feeding him properly we have recently moved and im trying to get weight put back on him hes getting there.


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

its not answering your question and you can tell me to mind my own business and I would totally understand.
But in you pictures the halter you are using they all look a little to big for him or your not buckling them high enough. Just my opinion take it or leave it. I don't mean to offend.


----------



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)

CowboyBob said:


> its not answering your question and you can tell me to mind my own business and I would totally understand.
> But in you pictures the halter you are using they all look a little to big for him or your not buckling them high enough. Just my opinion take it or leave it. I don't mean to offend.


Im not quite sure what you mean by this?? buckling them high enough??


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I think CowboyBob means the halter (specifically the noseband) is too low on his face -- the noseband should rest more on the hard/bony part of his face rather than on the lower softer tissue.

I like the look of him which means he probably wouldn't do well in halter as I don't like the look of halter quarter horses.


----------



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)

Chevaux said:


> I think CowboyBob means the halter (specifically the noseband) is too low on his face -- the noseband should rest more on the hard/bony part of his face rather than on the lower softer tissue.
> 
> I like the look of him which means he probably wouldn't do well in halter as I don't like the look of halter quarter horses.


Thank you and hes not going against quarter horse, hes going against ponies and non stock type breeds, I don't like the look of QH halter horses either and I know my little morgan wouldn't stand a chance against them im just doing halter for fun and since hes high pointed in it before with his previous owner


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Chevaux said:


> I think CowboyBob means the halter (specifically the noseband) is too low on his face -- the noseband should rest more on the hard/bony part of his face rather than on the lower softer tissue.
> 
> I like the look of him which means he probably wouldn't do well in halter as I don't like the look of halter quarter horses.


1-2" below the end of the cheekbone is where you want it.

Totally agree with the second part !


----------



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)

Better Pictures (maybe)?? like ive mentioned still trying to put weight on so he may look skinny in some pics


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

You really need to tighten up his halter. It is sitting WAY to low on his nose.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

do not show him under weight. that halter needs buckled tighter as Cowboy Bob has stated, or you need to get a smaller halter. It makes him look Jug headed. 
He will need a lot of weight before you show him. Hopefully with his weight up , he will look a bit more perky .


----------



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)

stevenson said:


> do not show him under weight. that halter needs buckled tighter as Cowboy Bob has stated, or you need to get a smaller halter. It makes him look Jug headed.
> He will need a lot of weight before you show him. Hopefully with his weight up , he will look a bit more perky .


Thank You, he is already gaining weight ill have to get updated pictures he used to be so muscled and round but a barn I was at unfed him and this was the result so glad he is out of there now and these are just everyday halters not my show halter that one fits him


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Even your every day halter shouldn't be sitting that low. If something spooked him and he pulled it could cause serious damage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm sorry I didn't want to change the subject of you thread. I just wanted to say your halters are ether to big or need to be tightened up. It's just one of my pet-pevs that halters are on right. They need to set higher on his face. If there are more holes in the crown peace just tighten to a higher hole. I have seen a horse that pulled back and broke its nose bone because the halter was not right. I am not saying this "will" happen just that it can happen. 
I do like the look of your horse his is put together well. You have done a good job putting weight back on him. He doesn't look his age that for sure.


----------



## catabear (Sep 15, 2013)

I think he's cute, much cuter with the weight issue being resolved. I LOVE that blue color on him in the last picture, really compliments him. Maybe if you show him you can find a shirt to match that color, it would look really sharp.

I agree with the halter sitting too low.

I don't see why you can't show him once he's at a good weight! It's just for fun after all isn't it?


----------



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)

catabear said:


> I think he's cute, much cuter with the weight issue being resolved. I LOVE that blue color on him in the last picture, really compliments him. Maybe if you show him you can find a shirt to match that color, it would look really sharp.
> 
> I agree with the halter sitting too low.
> 
> I don't see why you can't show him once he's at a good weight! It's just for fun after all isn't it?


Thanks, and yes blue always looks good on him haha and yes im also glad the weight is being put back on just goes to show you cant trust a full board barn even when you pay $560 thinking your horse is being taken care of he has now since been moved to partial board so I know for sure hes getting the best care


----------

